# Rainbow shark compatability



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, i'm going to be adding some new fish to my tank and i was wondering if anyone knows if i can keep a rainbow shark with 1) cherry shrimp 2) a Hillstream loach 3) 2 yo-yo loachesm, the shark is big no one gets in his way .


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

i made my aquarium around my shark.

Any bottom feeders or any other sharks will not go well with him. Make sure your tank is established and any other territorial fish have found their place, or he will claim your whole tank. Since mine is still young and small im not sure on this, but everything ive read says once they get to size they will bully anything not around the same size as them.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine stays in a tree stump, comes out to feed and goes back in hiding.He looks cool and predatorial, but i wanr other bottom fish also.Tough choice, he keeps my bottom spotless ,but will he pick at the HS loach and shrimp ?


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

the loaches might be ok, but the invertebrates will probably die.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

1. No.
2. No.
3. Yes. Add more yoyos.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

The shark is free for the taking. How many more yo-yos ? I'm going to be on the full side.I'll be removing some (6) but putting 15 in, well i've been on low stock tho .I.m calling my guy tomarrow to add the shrimp so hope to hear back from u.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is this tank? 5 is the recommended minimum. Maximum depends on you. They're fast growers at 6 inches max in length.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

50g . maybe i'll get three so the chances are i'll get a female.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Most of my yoyos ae females. A lot of stocks I have seen are composed of more females than males.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

That's good to know. Thats what i like about this forum, you get odd inside information.I do believe i can hold only 3 max.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Odd?:lol: Most LFS just don't train their employees well but it's business. People work to make their ends meet.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd get a red-tailed shark if i were u, they don't need as much room, and are more mellow. They are also very pretty!


----------

